# oval or flask amber bottle shard with nature-themed embossing of leaves, reeds or rocks and mountains.  Any help with ID is appreciated.



## CheetoBandito (Aug 19, 2021)

I have found a large shard of an amber glass bottle, oval or flask shaped, Owens-Illinois bottle, with a beatiful embossing of reeds and rocks? I will attach pictures. Does anyone recognize this ? what is it from?  Thanks in advance


----------



## willong (Aug 19, 2021)

CheetoBandito said:


> I have found a large shard of an amber glass bottle, oval or flask shaped, Owens-Illinois bottle, with a beatiful embossing of reeds and rocks? I will attach pictures. Does anyone recognize this ? what is it from?  Thanks in advance


Wish I could help; but I'm looking forward to see what your inquiry turns up. Good luck!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 19, 2021)

Reminds me of the Old Quaker Whiskey bottles from shortly after Prohibition, but I can't find any that quite fit.  Regardless it's most likely some sort of whiskey from that era, when the bottles were very elaborately embossed.  There's a good chance that there was a picture of someone standing on top of the grass and rocks, even if it wasn't the old Quaker.


----------



## K6TIM (Aug 19, 2021)

CheetoBandito said:


> I have found a large shard of an amber glass bottle, oval or flask shaped, Owens-Illinois bottle, with a beatiful embossing of reeds and rocks? I will attach pictures. Does anyone recognize this ? what is it from?  Thanks in advance


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 20, 2021)

1934.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CheetoBandito (Aug 20, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Reminds me of the Old Quaker Whiskey bottles from shortly after Prohibition, but I can't find any that quite fit.  Regardless it's most likely some sort of whiskey from that era, when the bottles were very elaborately embossed.  There's a good chance that there was a picture of someone standing on top of the grass and rocks, even if it wasn't the old Quaker.


Thank you very much for your insight.


----------



## CheetoBandito (Aug 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> 1934.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thank you! I thought the year would end up as ending in 4, because of the placement of the 4 to the right of the logo. but how did you arrive at the exact year of 1934?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 20, 2021)

CheetoBandito said:


> Thank you! I thought the year would end up as ending in 4, because of the placement of the 4 to the right of the logo. but how did you arrive at the exact year of 1934?


No dot next to the 4 means 30's. Dot to the right of the 3 would mean 40's.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CheetoBandito (Aug 20, 2021)

Thank you so much!


----------



## K6TIM (Aug 20, 2021)

A base of a 39-40's beer bottle by ILLINOIS bottling company.


----------



## CheetoBandito (Aug 20, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Reminds me of the Old Quaker Whiskey bottles from shortly after Prohibition, but I can't find any that quite fit.  Regardless it's most likely some sort of whiskey from that era, when the bottles were very elaborately embossed.  There's a good chance that there was a picture of someone standing on top of the grass and rocks, even if it wasn't the old Quaker.


I keep trying to find a match, based on your suggestion, but as you said, I can't find any that quite fit.  Do you think this could be some version of a Four Roses bottle?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 20, 2021)

"Owens-Illinois Glass Company - Glass bottles, jars, flasks, containers." https://glassbottlemarks.com/owens-..., it is marked with,the base of the container.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 20, 2021)

CheetoBandito said:


> I keep trying to find a match, based on your suggestion, but as you said, I can't find any that quite fit.  Do you think this could be some version of a Four Roses bottle?


No idea honestly.  I'm not that intimately familiar with US whiskey bottles, I just see pictures of them on here fairly regularly.  We had our own brands which I recognize better, but with an Owens Illinois mark it almost certainly won't be one of those.


----------



## CheetoBandito (Aug 21, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> No idea honestly.  I'm not that intimately familiar with US whiskey bottles, I just see pictures of them on here fairly regularly.  We had our own brands which I recognize better, but with an Owens Illinois mark it almost certainly won't be one of those.


Thanks again.  Much appreciated.


----------

